# how's it look!!



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

hey everyone,

here is my 20H...just wondering what you all thought. Lay into me please. This is my first tank. I just trimmed it tonight and replanted some of the stems. Behind the rock on the right is _D. diandra _(you cant see it though) and the moss is up on the rock only to get it started...same with the little rocks of _Riccia._ I had some scraps and just wanted to see if it would grow. I just planted _Blyxa _between the rocks on the left and on the side of the rock on the right. Hopefully that will fill in (i planted that last night) thanks for the help...i neeed it!


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

looks really nice, I imagine it will grow in great. what kind of filter return is that?


----------



## Markl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking really good. How old is it? My two cents would be trying to hide the equipment a bit more, especially moving the heater to the back.


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

totally agree with the heater bit...but it just wont fit and the tank is about 2 weeks old...it is filling in good cant wait til the lawn fills in!!


----------



## booleys1012 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow that looks great! I like your rock placement.

A quick beginner question: I have a heater similar to yours... can you totally submerge all heaters in that style??


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

yea I believe so...well i mean as long as it is submersible...it should say on the box!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you're off to a fantastic start! The colors and textures are delicate, yet provide enough punch. I'm interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

Alright here is an update....
I am bumming about algae/growth issues, but here is a pic just to show what its done since last time i posted.










side shot:










alright, there it is!

feed back would be sweet. I want to get more D. diandra for the right, and rip out the ludwigia and replace it with some rotala 'green'.

thanks everyone,
sean


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow, it filled up nicely. I think your rotala needs a trim though. And while we're on that subject, how do you trim stem plants exactly? I'm sure I'm not trimming my rotala correctly. I'm just cutting and replanting, but do you remove the base?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Yay! Nice! Now trimming time to build thicker bunches.

With Rotala and other stems, I just clip the tops off and re-plant them with the rest of the bunch. IF the bottoms of the stalks are leggy or not up to par, then yes, pitch them and just replant the tops. You'll encounter this with a variety of stems that need intense light on all parts of the stem.


----------



## tha_beeg (Feb 8, 2007)

your plants colors are very good


----------



## lowfi (Apr 18, 2007)

sweet thanks. yea its definitely time for a trim. I will be doing that tomorrow! I am having some algae issues, which is bumming me out. if anyone has any tips, let me know. thanks

sean


----------

